# Throbbing pain - Left ovary - worried



## grandbleu

Hi girls,

I'm in my first month TTCing after my miscarriage. I'm day 19 of my cycle and all day I have had a sort of pulsating pain in what seems to be my left ovary. It's not constant. It comes and goes. It's not super painful but definitely not normal for me. I'm just wondering if I should be worried or what it might be - I haven't been temping this month so I don't know my O date exactly but before my miscarriage it was always the 13th or 14th day of my cycle. 

Any help would be appreciated...I'm starting to get nervous.


----------



## Starstryder

It might be ovulation pain, mine varies month to month...sometimes it is just a continuous ache and sometimes a throbbing ache. I usually am pretty regular with ovulation too but of course this month it changed, three days later than expected. 

Best of luck and I hope the pain goes away or results in an eggie :)


----------



## wannabe mam

Hi hun, sorry for your recent loss. I also think it could be ovulation pain, your body is all over after miscarrying. If you are concerned go see your doc. Good luck xx


----------



## raisin

Hi grandbleu,

Sorry for your loss :hugs:

I mc in July and since then I have the same pains that you describe. I got so worried I went to see my doctor and he said it's something called "Mittleschmertz" which happens half way through your cycle. It's basically ovulation pains.

I never had it before my mc but now for some reason I seem to get it every month without fail.

If you are worried go and see your GP to make sure you dont have an infection or blocked tube. (although my doctor said if you have this you would probably be spotting too).

Raisin


----------



## grandbleu

Thank you everyone - it's gone now ... just lasted one day and I added it to my symptoms on Fertility Friend so I can start keeping track of it now that I feel it - it scared me at first since I'd never felt it before my miscarriage but now that I know it's normal I feel a bit better...it would be a late ovulation for me but I guess my cycle might now be completely normalized...I haven't been temping so I can't be completely sure when I had my O. Thank you girls for alleviating my fears.


----------

